# 2011 Ford Mustang Gt



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW! 2011 Mustang GT...the 5.0 is back...412HP...about time!

[video=youtube;zlR8hbpkHkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlR8hbpkHkw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

I present the Ford "JTM Model" 5.0....

[video=youtube;CUkD4CY7YAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkD4CY7YAQ[/video]

hah


----------



## JTM (Jan 19, 2010)

the man's got jokes.

the mustang is still a girl's car, for a few years.  it's their own fault.  it'll take 3-4 years to get past it.



the camero is awesome though.

http://www.livevideo.com/video/09E9857D2E834AC2A2BF6A4B6F10C977/hewlett-s-68-camero.aspx


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

HEHE! Makes me wanna grow a mullet.


----------



## JTM (Jan 19, 2010)

you should.  no doubt.


----------



## Zack (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2010-01-18-shelby-gt350-mustang_N.htm


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2010)

Drool!


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2010)

i'll get that for my daughter.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 29, 2010)

JTM said:


> the man's got jokes.
> 
> the mustang is still a girl's car, for a few years.  it's their own fault.  it'll take 3-4 years to get past it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey (Jan 29, 2010)

blake said:


> I present the Ford "JTM Model" 5.0....
> 
> [video=youtube;CUkD4CY7YAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkD4CY7YAQ[/video]
> 
> hah



Umm.... Yah.... LOL


----------

